# sydney funnel web spiders



## dinan (Jan 18, 2009)

any1 keep any sydney funnel web spiders and what sort of a set up do you have for them as they seem an intresting spider but crazy as hell


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

The females are actually ok, but at a certain time of year the males come out to find a girl and all hell breaks loose  I keep a japanese funnel web which are pretty simular just not quite as deadly but still has a nasty bite! I keep it in a standard plastic viv with the top of the lid taped over to stop the loss of so much heat and humidity and she seems to be doing fine and moulted ok, i shall be putting pictures of my stuff up soon when i get the internet at my house


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

That is one animal I don't understand in the slightest.


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

ViperLover said:


> That is one animal I don't understand in the slightest.


all down to personal opinion with stuff like this though int it, i think their gorgeous and just truly amazing :flrt:


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Jade01 said:


> all down to personal opinion with stuff like this though int it, i think their gorgeous and just truly amazing :flrt:


I can handle spiders....I've only ever experienced a Terrantula once.

Daddy-longlegs (Craneflys) I cannot stand!


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

ViperLover said:


> I can handle spiders....I've only ever experienced a *Terrantula* once.
> 
> Daddy-longlegs (Craneflys) I cannot stand!


do u mean *Tarantula? *


----------



## kieran8143 (Mar 10, 2008)

DRD said:


> do u mean *Tarantula? *


 
so you knew what he meant as you corrected it! this is not a english lesson! people all have different abilities, grow up and learn to put up with the fact you are going to come across incorrect spelling. if it really bothers you that much get off the net and get yourself into school to teach the next generation! :censor:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

kieran8143 said:


> so you knew what he meant as you corrected it! this is not a english lesson! people all have different abilities, grow up and learn to put up with the fact you are going to come across incorrect spelling. if it really bothers you that much get off the net and get yourself into school to teach the next generation! :censor:


meoow!!!!!!


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

kieran8143 said:


> so you knew what he meant as you corrected it! this is not a english lesson! people all have different abilities, grow up and learn to put up with the fact you are going to come across incorrect spelling. if it really bothers you that much get off the net and get yourself into school to teach the next generation! :censor:


you never no it may be a different species hence why i put a ? but there you go!

i know im going to come across incorrect spelling thats :censor:ing life


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

put your hand bags down guy lol


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

DRD said:


> you never no it may be a different species hence why i put a ? but there you go!
> 
> i know im going to come across incorrect spelling thats :censor:ing life


 
But it's not is it?

You just wanted to be perdantic about it.


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

ViperLover said:


> But it's not is it?
> 
> You just wanted to be perdantic about it.


never know im not very clued up in the insect world!


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

DRD said:


> never know im not very clued up in the insect world!


 
I don't think Arachnids are concidered as Insects scientifically...I could be wrong.

This is why I asked....Learning about them leads to working with them later with any luck.

I imagine being the toxicity of Sydney Funnel Webs, they'd be on the DWA List as with many other highly venomous Arachnids if I am correct in saying?


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

ViperLover said:


> I don't think Arachnids are concidered as Insects scientifically...I could be wrong.
> 
> This is why I asked....Learning about them leads to working with them later with any luck.
> 
> I imagine being the toxicity of Sydney Funnel Webs, *they'd be on the DWA List as with many other highly venomous Arachnids if I am correct in saying?*


you would be correct in saying so


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

ViperLover said:


> I don't think Arachnids are concidered as Insects scientifically...I could be wrong.
> 
> This is why I asked....Learning about them leads to working with them later with any luck.
> 
> I imagine being the toxicity of Sydney Funnel Webs, they'd be on the DWA List as with many other highly venomous Arachnids if I am correct in saying?


they are concidered an insect as they are in the phylum under arthropoda.

But arachnids are in a subphylum order called chelicerata, where they are classed as arachnids along with spiders, tarantulas, scorpions, harvestmen, ticks and mites

insects are under the subphylum order called mandibulata which are then under a superclass hexapoda which they are then classed as insects.

i think that makes sense

Sydney funnel webs are on DWA list and i am lucky enough to work with them as an when i choose, i also work with aussie red back, mexican black widows, and various other DWA inverts..... But to be honest they dont interest me as much as any other Invert!


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

DRD said:


> Correct they arent really concidered an insect i was meant to put invertabrate.
> 
> Sydney funnel webs are on DWA list and i am lucky enough to work with them as an when i choose, i also work with aussie red back, mexican black widows, and various other DWA inverts..... But to be honest they dont interest me as much as any other Invert!


 
Now....

The Aussie Red-back Spider, and the Black Widow are close cousins...

Which is more dangerous? Toxicity and side-affects after a bite wise...


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

ViperLover said:


> Now....
> 
> The Aussie Red-back Spider, and the Black Widow are close cousins...
> 
> Which is more dangerous? Toxicity and side-affects after a bite wise...


re read my post i have made some changes after doing research

and yes they are in the family latrodectus, not to sure on the bites compared to a sydney funnel web but i certainly wouldnt like to take a bite from any thing venoumous!
taken a couple of bites and stings ended up in hospital with anaphylactic shock so its really a no go for me now!


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

DRD said:


> re read my post i have made some changes after doing research
> 
> and yes they are in the family latrodectus, not to sure on the bites compared to a sydney funnel web but i certainly wouldnt like to take a bite from any thing *venoumous*!
> taken a couple of bites and stings ended up in hospital with anaphylactic shock so its really a no go for me now!


 
Just for a bit of banter...

Don't you mean *"VENOMOUS"?*


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

ViperLover said:


> Just for a bit of banter...
> 
> Don't you mean *"VENOMOUS"?*


you got me lol

i got so much going on lol watching this thread and writing an assignment thats in for tomoz lol


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

DRD said:


> you got me lol
> 
> i got so much going on lol watching this thread and writing an assignment thats in for tomoz lol


 
We all make mistakes....Some more than others.

Always better not to be cocky and disrespect those that do, because it's embarrassing when you make one and get caught out. :Na_Na_Na_Na: Especially the same mistake.


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

ViperLover said:


> We all make mistakes....Some more than others.
> 
> Always better not to be cocky and disrespect those that do, because it's embarrassing when you make one and get caught out. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


hmm ok fair enough but dude you have got to start taking in all the information that is being handed to you.

i myself started out when i was 7 years old, you have basically got to be a sponge and absorb all the information being handed to you, i dont specialise in inverts or amphibians and could learn a whole lot more on them, but i have settled with snakes and lizards and im still learning every day and that 11 years on!


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

not a sydney funnel web, but one of the few funnel webs from france


----------

